

LimeWire Co-Creator Launches LittleShoot: The New Model for P2P? - ltaylor
http://mashable.com/2008/11/21/littleshoot/

======
th0ma5
I've often wondered if P2P or distributed computing could be done within the
browser itself, without some kind of add-on as this appears to be... for
instance, what about a javascript map/reduce framework? when i visit the site,
the javascript GETs the lastest thing to map or reduce, and then POSTS the
result back? anyway... ;P

